

Show HN: A straight-forward Ionic+Cordova template - blixt
https://github.com/blixt/ionic-template

======
blixt
I was playing with Ionic (and Cordova) this weekend and wasted time figuring
out how to set up the Git repo for multi-developer support as well as making
plugins work, app icons resize, etc. So this template is the beginning of
something that works after simply running "npm install".

~~~
thoughtpalette
My experience on an ionic+cordova app was very similar. Though I did ended up
using the ionic-cli [https://github.com/driftyco/ionic-
cli](https://github.com/driftyco/ionic-cli)

Thanks for sharing this!

